# Gedney Railway station, Lincs, May15



## The Wombat (Jun 12, 2015)

*Although little trace of the old railway remains round these agricultural regions, this old station building still stands, complete with old platforms.
The building has seen better days. The floorboards are rotten, the staircase was dangerous, and half the upstairs was already downstairs. Still, its great to see an old railway station building.
The undergrowth and natural decay inside are photogenic, and the tree growing up the fireplace has grown significantly since the earliest report from here.

Enjoyed this place. Explored on my own whilst on a trip to visit my mate in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire..*


_Gedney railway station was a station in Gedney, Lincolnshire. It was a station on the Midland and Great Northern Joint Railway network. It was closed in 1959. The station survives today but in a derelict state. Part of a once mighty cross country Joint railway The Midland and Great Northern Railway was an amalgimation of small branch lines into what finally became a 180 mile cross country Joint railway, stretching from the East Midlands to the Norfolk coast. _

The platforms






Office





Platform side





Other side




















my favourite shot:















Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Jun 12, 2015)

Blimey, the line must have been struggling if it was closed pre Beeching. Thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Jun 12, 2015)

That is really nice, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Jun 12, 2015)

love that tree shot on the fireplace, i cannot believe how intact it still is and krela is right a pre beeching closure must have meant a non profitable line quite early on.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 12, 2015)

thorfrun said:


> love that tree shot on the fireplace, i cannot believe how intact it still is and krela is right a pre beeching closure must have meant a non profitable line quite early on.



thanks mate, The tree shot on the fireplace is my favourite
The line that runs through Melton that I've explored a few times was also a pre Beeching axe


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 12, 2015)

Another nice railway explore. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 12, 2015)

Really enjoyed that one..you can't beat a good train station.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Mikey & Tumble 
I have wanted to see an old station for a while


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2015)

Superb stuff. Really into railway derelicts at the mo...


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 7, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Superb stuff. Really into railway derelicts at the mo...



Thanks Hughie 
Railway stuff & derelict building, 2 for the price of 1


----------



## johno23 (Aug 9, 2015)

Great find,its always good to see places connected with the Great Northern line.
Beeching caused enough unnecessary damage when he got involved,but it seems that the decline had started sometime before that.


----------

